# Is something wrong with this new kuhli loach?



## Gaiaden (Oct 3, 2017)

I got 3 baby kuhli loaches today. but one of em is pink-ish and transparent while the other 2 are fine looking.

is there something wrong with it?

it looked like this at the petstore.
and someone I know said it might be parasites.
and if it is what do you do to treat it?

the loach itself is very active and is exploring the tank and looking for food. but it's concerning because it seems to be very pale.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I know this is a silly question, but how did you acclimate them? Sometimes some fish will be more sensitive with change while some are easier to adjust. I've had this with my corys but the next day all of the colors were normal.

If you think it's parasites I would transfer him into a QT tank. But wait for a bit and see if the fishes color comes back. 
Sometimes you can check if the fish is twitching. That might be a clue to possible parasites. 

If I'm mistaken correct me. ^_^


----------



## Gaiaden (Oct 3, 2017)

Tree said:


> I know this is a silly question, but how did you acclimate them? Sometimes some fish will be more sensitive with change while some are easier to adjust. I've had this with my corys but the next day all of the colors were normal.
> 
> If you think it's parasites I would transfer him into a QT tank. But wait for a bit and see if the fishes color comes back.
> Sometimes you can check if the fish is twitching. That might be a clue to possible parasites.
> ...


actually I looked at it again and it's getting color back.
I think it might of been stress from being at the pet store and then transferred over to this tank.
and I worried too much. it seems to be fine. no twitching or anything else.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Gaiaden said:


> actually I looked at it again and it's getting color back.
> I think it might of been stress from being at the pet store and then transferred over to this tank.
> and I worried too much. it seems to be fine. no twitching or anything else.


good to hear! Yeah some fish will be just fine once adding them to the tank and some are just slower than others to adjust. <3


----------

